# Bug Pochette films ?



## moebius80 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je me suis rendu compte d'un bug (chez moi)...
j'ai mis les pochette de mes films dans itunes...ce qui donne le résultat suivant :






Cependant, en naviguant dans mon apple tv (dans mon salon) je m'aperçoit que certaine pochette sont absentes (Avatar, fight club...)... j'ai essayé de supprimer la pochette, d'en remettre une mais le probleme persiste sur certains films. 

Avez vous une idée pour m'aider ?

merci d'avance,


----------



## Karamazow (10 Juillet 2011)

Hello, je n'ai pas la réponse, mais suis impatient d'avoir des avis sur cette question !


----------



## gregg.run (2 Septembre 2011)

[/COLOR]Bonjour a tous
Mon problème c est quand je fait copier coller sur certain mkv ça ne fonctionne pas
pourquoi? y a t il une manipulation a faire pour modifier le mkv
merci d avance


----------

